# Fishing East River out of Navarre for Bass



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Has anyone fished the East River out of the Navarre landing for Bass? If so,how was it and in wich direction did you go, left or right at landing? Any help would do. I just bought a bass boat and want to try it after the cold front...

NJD:usaflag


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Water looks great, real "bassy". I've never caught more than 2 there. (maybe I went on bad days)


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks, what fid you use? 

NJD:usaflag


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

I used plastic worms, and jerkbaits, spinner baits, and anything else I could find in the box to tempt wary bass.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

If the weather holds out I will be drowning some bait next weekend...

NJD:usaflag


----------



## navbass09 (Oct 30, 2007)

light line and small finesse worms or like a small creature baitis what ive had the best luck with. caught a few on spinnerbaits before as well. Its a hard river to fish but there are some good fish in there. water looks very brown but dont let that fool you, it is very clear and the bottom is dark so it looks stained but its not. small worms fished slow will prolly catch you a few. also if you know how to "jiggerpole", its an old time technique that i'm trying to figure out. I saw some guy doing it up there and i had only caught 2 but he already had his limit only after an hour or so. most of my fish have been caught between the ramp and about a mile up where there are 6 or so houses on the shoreline.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

That is sound advice. I'll power down and try some finesse fishing. I have no idea what Jiggerpolling is--please clue me in...

NJD:bowdown


----------



## navbass09 (Oct 30, 2007)

you can look it up online like i did but you take a large cane pole (fiberglass one)and attach about a foot of like 50lb test and a good size treble hook with some feathers on the hook. then you put your trolling motor on high it seems (he was moving pretty good) and slap the water with the tip of the cane pole and let that feathered treble follow behind. It is supposed to look like a small bream or whatever chasing a smaller baitfish and that makes the bass instictively eat the bait following behind. the guy i saw had the pole sitting across his leg and holding it down with his left hand he was tapping the butt end with his right hand makeing that thing dance across the water really tight to the shore line. i mean really tight like between logs and over them and under docks and whatever structure was on the bank. I imagine its pretty crazy when you get a 4+lber on when you only got a foot of line attached to that cane pole. If you need someone to go with you, just let me know and we can meet at the launch or something, i only live about 5 minutes away.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

After I get used to my boat I'll get in touch with you and maybe we can go out there. I won't be going this weekend as planned--too much work to do at home. I'll keep you in mind...

NJD:usaflag


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Jiggerpolling?oke You were sounding pretty good till you said that.:doh


----------

